# Southern Cross. Y/N



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi all, my boyfriends workplace have suggested he join Southern Cross. I have had a look through the booklet and they have numerous cover options, comparing their service with other private healthcare providers, where can i find some statistics on the public health system? 

Does anyone else have this cover?

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

chellebubbles said:


> Hi all, my boyfriends workplace have suggested he join Southern Cross. I have had a look through the booklet and they have numerous cover options, comparing their service with other private healthcare providers, where can i find some statistics on the public health system?
> 
> Does anyone else have this cover?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
I have Southern Cross Regular Care cover for myself and my family (wife and infant) as part of my employee benefits.
Seems to be adequate for us at our age and level of health and gives us peace of mind over and above the NZ national health system which seems very good anyway.
Not used it other than to claim back charges yet.
If we ever go to the GPs we just send the invoice and any prescription charges in to Southern Cross and we get about 60% back within a week or so straight into bank account.
We can increase cover whenever we wish and just pay for the upgrade ourselves over and above what my employer pays but at the moment we don't think there is any benefit.
There is a clause that states Southern Cross won't cover any pre-existing condition for a period of 2 yrs which is there to protect them I suppose against someone joining then getting free expensive treatment immediately for a major condition.
Works for us so far and the cover seems very competitive


----------



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for that, i shall take a closer look  



chellebubbles said:


> Hi all, my boyfriends workplace have suggested he join Southern Cross. I have had a look through the booklet and they have numerous cover options, comparing their service with other private healthcare providers, where can i find some statistics on the public health system?
> 
> Does anyone else have this cover?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## nakiandy (Apr 4, 2012)

chellebubbles said:


> Hi all, my boyfriends workplace have suggested he join Southern Cross. I have had a look through the booklet and they have numerous cover options, comparing their service with other private healthcare providers, where can i find some statistics on the public health system?
> 
> Does anyone else have this cover?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
I have southern x for my family. they are the biggest health insurance providers in NZ. This is because a lot of large companies that offer health insurance to their employees, offer southern cross, because they do good deals when a big group joins together.
Anyway, I also have a sovereign health insurance policy , both providers have been excellent with not a problem over the last 20 years or so, my family and I have relied on the policies a lot and they've paid up for everything with no issues.
I know NZ is a bit unfair with ore existing conditions, unless u get in with a large companies insurance (they often accept per existings) there arnt any policy's that the public can buy that accepts p.e conditions. I know this because we have had to keep the same policy's,not being able to change or we would have lost that entitlement with any new policy.

Statistics? U could try here, Health Funds Association of New Zealand just spotted it, not sure if it will answer ya questions,worth a try
Best of luck


----------

